#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  >  PS高手-把植物跟水果變成動物

## 野狼1991

被分屍了~
讓我們為他節哀吧....XD

----------


## 無名犬鬼

以後還有人敢吃奇異果嗎？

喵喵犬：我敢喔～～～

----------


## 狼王白牙



----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

看過一部份他之前的做品...
真的是神乎奇技呢=w="

但其中有幾張不免驚心動魄一翻...(好可憐的奇異鼠Q口Q)

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

太厲害了...
害我現在對植物感到怕怕的...

----------


## 狐狸

我覺得說橘色青蛙和大象都好美~我好喜歡!!!

其他的有些還蠻恐怖的@@~

尤其時最後一張~  :狐狸嚇到:

----------


## 嵐隱

感覺好像魔法變出來的~!

吃吃香蕉............

啊~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~XD
(嚇死人了~)

----------


## 小龍

我也是那麼覺得大象和青蛙很漂亮......
但是，其他讓我起雞疙瘩

----------


## 野狼1991

有幾張我也看過.貼過
但沒想到有這麼多...
(最後依張還真的怪恐怖的....XD)

----------


## 夜月之狼

好厲害>w<

蛙好漂亮~(橘色的有毒Q口Q)

草莓......XDDDD

----------


## 犽太

哇........
好讚喔^^
每張我都喜歡耶!!!!

----------


## firewolf

阿~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(高分貝致死尖叫)
好可怕阿！！
讓我想一下名字…
1.蛇頭草莓
2.鼠異果
3.=.=那啥雞阿??(想不出植物名字)
4.橘皮蛙
5.毒~蛇香蕉
6.大象...那不是水果!!
7.異種生物地下莖型態......(踹飛)
我只覺得橘皮蛙好看(囧)

----------


## 狼幼仔

呀哈哈哈哈哈!!!.............
哪兒找來的啊?
那一張奇異果的最可愛了

----------


## 山風

哇~真的是用水果做的嗎@囗@!?
如果是真的...那就太(消音)啦@w@~

----------


## 地獄妖貓

香蕉那張最可怕了…（汗顏）

最後一張怪噁心的感覺。

----------


## wingwolf

來新增圖片

來源： http://news.aigou.com/Stars/3941_1.htm








還有一批
來源： http://www.moorecat.com/bbs/dispost....ardID=1&Page=1

----------


## 銀牙_新

香蕉的品種還真是多樣阿,但是看到那隻小狗還忍心吃他嗎?(可愛~)
不過那串葡萄還真是怪噁心的,吃得下去的...甘拜下風阿...

繼奇異鼠之後有有兩隻動物被分屍了阿~真可憐阿...

畫這些圖的人好厲害,想像力豐富阿(想像力是你的超能力~?)

----------


## 尊o葆葆

哇!真是令人神奇的水果動物!!
但是其中一張讓人好心疼壓  :lupe_cry:  
那就是奇異果老鼠,看了真心疼
香蕉蛇那張圖,看到了,感覺心癢癢的
還有用橘子皮做的青蛙也好好看哦^^
太有創意了^^我喜歡

----------

